# the bird



## kuntawguro (Mar 6, 2007)

#1Giving the judges the bird
I was working at  a store downtown Traverse City, it was 2 pm and I was just finishing up setting registers on the ceiling of an A/C system I had just installed. A lady with 2 kids came into the store and her kids took off running around chasing each other while she shopped. My ladder was in an aisle and pretty much blocked it. That didnt matter to the kids as they decided to run thru my ladder. They bumped the ladder and I lost my grip on a 2 foot by 2 foot register. As it fell I  reache dout to grab it to keep it from falling on their heads. In doing so,  my hand went into the register and I  peeled back  the skin on my left middle finger. 18 stitches later I was ready to just scream.
 I was going to compete in a Can Am tournament the very next morning in Sault Saint Marie Canada. I debated  and debated competing, but macho took over and I decided to do it. If I failed, I failed. I competed in Forms and weapons but couldnt compete in sparring because my braced/wrapped finger wouldnt go into the glove.

So what kind of story is this? Well, you all know how we do our honor, both empty hand and weapons? Seems every time I presented myself to the judges or prepared to perform my staff form  I was flipping off the judges. I had to apologize before I even started, told them no dis respect was intended. Then one of the judges leaned forward and said hurt your finger- yeah-right- we all know what you feel about Canadian judges I just lost it, I had a hard time keeping my composure after that. And with the judges laughing and snickering I placed first in both divisions. I got away with  first place while flipping off the judges! Only in Canada!


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 6, 2007)

HAHA thats awesome!!!!
...well except for the injury part of course.
and congrats


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 7, 2007)

Your not the first person who has wanted to flip off a Canadian.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 7, 2007)

Way to go, you got away with it


----------

